# BK xxls400



## justinjcm900 (Aug 23, 2009)

Hi all,

I am really interested in one of these subs but here is the thing, i'm not sure if i might be going over the top with this sub because my 5 speakers are small (ish) and i'm just wondering if having a sub this big would over power them and possibly leave a gap in the sound because of the sheer difference in sound and response between the sub and the other speakers.

Any advice much appreciated?

cheers!!


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

> if having a sub this big would over power them


You adjust the gain control so the sub output balances with the other speakers.


----------



## justinjcm900 (Aug 23, 2009)

thats what i thought, but is there also an issue with having 'too much' power on tap?
Some people say it is better to have the extra power in case you ever need it and others say it is better to have something smaller and really drive it.
Put it this way.....small speakers in an 11ft by 12ft room.......would you buy the xls200 or the xls400?

cheers


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

> Some people say it is better to have the extra power in case you ever need it


That's called headroom, always a good thing! Since the sub designs are sealed I'd go with the xls400.


----------



## justinjcm900 (Aug 23, 2009)

thanks alot for the help. Sadly, i cut out the Monolith from my shortlist because even though that sub is excellent and very good value for money; because its ported, i dont think its going to be the best choice for me seen as i am 60% music and 40% films when it comes to the usage.

Theres only one other slight issue: I have laminate wood flooring and i wonder if the xxls400 (downward firing) sub may cause issues....if so can i solve these potential issues with something such as a granite plate or even something as simple as a thick rug?

thanks again


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Any sub/room interaction issue can be dealt with. It's a matter of determining the issue and applying the solution.


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

Welcome justin. Have fun. Dennis


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

justinjcm900 said:


> thanks alot for the help. Sadly, i cut out the Monolith from my shortlist because even though that sub is excellent and very good value for money; because its ported, i dont think its going to be the best choice for me seen as i am 60% music and 40% films when it comes to the usage.
> 
> Theres only one other slight issue: I have laminate wood flooring and i wonder if the xxls400 (downward firing) sub may cause issues....if so can i solve these potential issues with something such as a granite plate or even something as simple as a thick rug?
> 
> thanks again


To isolate the sub from laminated floors, just use something like a granite plinth. A thick rug may help but IMO wont be as effective as a granite plinth. A nice thick rug for the room in general will improve room acoustics though.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

justinjcm900 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am really interested in one of these subs but here is the thing, i'm not sure if i might be going over the top with this sub because my 5 speakers are small (ish) and i'm just wondering if having a sub this big would over power them and possibly leave a gap in the sound because of the sheer difference in sound and response between the sub and the other speakers.
> 
> ...


From experience a good sub will only enhance the speakers that you have and make the system sound better as a whole, to have the extra headroom is a good thing and when it is time to upgrade the speakers the sub can stay and compliment your new purchase...


----------



## Sam Ash (Aug 23, 2009)

justinjcm900 said:


> thanks alot for the help. Sadly, i cut out the Monolith from my shortlist because even though that sub is excellent and very good value for money; because its ported, i dont think its going to be the best choice for me seen as i am 60% music and 40% films when it comes to the usage.


I'm just trying to understand what you mean by that - can you explain that a bit more if you don't mind ?

When you say ported, what are you referring to ?


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Hi Sam, I presume he is meaning that some prefer a sealed sub for music as they tend to be more favourable for music lovers, the Monolith is ported sub meaning it has a port and tuned to a certain frequency, ported subs tend to go lower than sealed subs as they do not compress as much when pushed harder...


----------



## Sam Ash (Aug 23, 2009)

recruit said:


> Hi Sam, I presume he is meaning that some prefer a sealed sub for music as they tend to be more favourable for music lovers, the Monolith is ported sub meaning it has a port and tuned to a certain frequency, ported subs tend to go lower than sealed subs as they do not compress as much when pushed harder...


Thanks John,

I appreciate the explanation. Do you have any experience with the Monolith ? What is your opinion of it for mainly home cinema use and occasional music use ?

I've read goof things about BK products.

Cheers.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Sam Ash said:


> Thanks John,
> 
> I appreciate the explanation. Do you have any experience with the Monolith ? What is your opinion of it for mainly home cinema use and occasional music use ?
> 
> ...


Yes, I have heard the BK Monolith but tbh was not overly impressed by it, there is a lot of people in the UK who have them and are very happy with it for movies and music from the feedback that they have given...I suppose for the money that it costs it is good VFM.


----------



## Sam Ash (Aug 23, 2009)

recruit said:


> Yes, I have heard the BK Monolith but tbh was not overly impressed by it, there is a lot of people in the UK who have them and are very happy with it for movies and music from the feedback that they have given...I suppose for the money that it costs it is good VFM.


I appreciate your honesty, how do you think they compare to subwoofers by MJ Acoustics ? - I have heard good things about MJ too and some people speak highly of the MJ range. I believe I have read somewhere that they go down to 10Hz ! ?

I'm sure if you have heard the BK range then you must have heard the subwoofers by MJ too, tell me how they compare ? - and what you think about MJ stuff ?

Although, the MJ range are much more expensive.

Thanks for being helpful. :T


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Sam, I would be very suprised if an MJ sub has any serious output at 10hz, and have not seen any true data to back that up, I have mentioned this in the past but BK have made subs/parts for MJ Acoustics, there subs are overpriced IMO and if I had to choose would probably take a BK direct made sub over the MJ equivalents...


----------



## Sam Ash (Aug 23, 2009)

By the way John,

Have you heard the Xeno (5.1 surround system) by MJ ? - Just wondering how they sound compared to KEF KHT 3005SE. 

I'm sure the Mj's subwoofer is much better than the one provided by KEF in the 3005 system.

Some people have said the Xeno sounds amazing while others have not been too impressed. Would like to get a more realistic and informed answer which I think you may be able to provide.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Sorry Sam we are going away from topic of the OP so please lets not defer any further, you are welcome to open a new thread in the relevant forum


----------



## Sam Ash (Aug 23, 2009)

recruit said:


> Sam, I would be very suprised if an MJ sub has any serious output at 10hz, and have not seen any true data to back that up, I have mentioned this in the past but BK have made subs/parts for MJ Acoustics, there subs are overpriced IMO and if I had to choose would probably take a BK direct made sub over the MJ equivalents...


Cheers mate, that has really helped. - I like your knowledgeable and honest approach, a rare combination in the AV industry. :T


----------



## Sam Ash (Aug 23, 2009)

recruit said:


> Sorry Sam we are going away from topic of the OP so please lets not defer any further, you are welcome to open a new thread in the relevant forum


Oops, sorry John, I always do that without realizing it :bigsmile:


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

Quick question, dont BK actually supply MJA with subs and/or parts? IIRC they do but I could be getting mixed up. If they do though, then a BK would really be the same more or less for less money.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Moonfly said:


> Quick question, dont BK actually supply MJA with subs and/or parts? IIRC they do but I could be getting mixed up. If they do though, then a BK would really be the same more or less for less money.


correct Dan, BK supplied for MJ Acoustics which makes buying BK direct better VFM without the mark up of retailers...


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

Thought so,

Cheers


----------



## fackamato (Sep 19, 2007)

Hey guys,

I'm considering getting the BK XXLS400, or buy parts from Parts-Express:



www.parts-express.com said:


> Dayton HPSA500 500W Subwoofer Amplifier $199
> TC Sounds Epic 12" DVC Subwoofer $180
> Dayton SWC3-VI 3.0 ft³ Subwoofer Cabinet Black Vinyl $125
> Shipping $192 (Fedex, to Ireland)


The total including shipping is only $32 more than what I would be paying to get the XXLS400 shipped to my door. I would have to cut holes in the Dayton box for the amp and driver though, and get some filling from somewhere. (I have neither tools or material)

Which is the better performer, though?


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

The BK is an excellent sub for the money but if you are into DIY building of subs then it may outperform the 400, tough call really as there are no comparisons out which I can remember seeing :scratch:


----------

